# my other pets



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a very pretty dog but she isn't so pretty in this pic. Her name is Fancy and she is a big baby.









and here is my pet deer. She is also a big baby and loves attention. She is almost 4 months old now but in the pics she is about 3 weeks old.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute!!! We bottle raised a deer when I was a kid, that was just too fun!! How did you wind up with her?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My FIL was driving down the road when 2 babies and a mom ran across the road and one baby was stuck in the ditch and the other was in the woods. The ditch was right by the road and he feared that she would get hit by a car so he tried to get her but couldn't reach her...he only has one leg and he had his crutches and was not able to reach far enough. He went home and got my hubby and they went to check on her and she was still there so hubby picked her up and brought her home. They handed her to me and said that she was my baby and I had to bottle feed her. She is growing really well.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is about the same situation as us... except it was a neighbor that found him, but he wasn't caught/stuck, our neighbor was just silly and picked him up anyways. If he had left him his mom would have got him, but I am glad to have had the experience. The only bad part was having to give him away once he got big enough to jump out of our fence and to be aggresive during rutting season (sp?). We found him a really nice large home with some people who raise deer, so we were happy about that :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you know if it is a male or female Alyssa?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was wandering the same thing. I know you refered to the deer as a she.. so I was just assuming it was a Doe?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, she's a doe. She isn't aggressive like the bucks. I had a friend that had a buck and he was too aggressive to even pet through a window. They kept him locked inside an old house and he didn't have proper vetilation or anything. They had him for 4 years..he died this past June.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

You have a beautiful dog, but that fawn just melts my heart. She is adorable.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ours hadn't became aggressive.. we just did some reading up on it and knew he would eventually, which is why we found him a good home that could give him proper care and plenty of girlfriends :wink: I will have to try and find a picture of him.


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the deer!! 
I only have 1 dog, my 5 goats and my calico cat brought out 5 kittens yesterday ( a solid white, a white with gray ears, a black n white, gray calico, black calico) 2 other cats......anyone want a cat : )


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

No thanks. I currently am trying to get rid of some myself. Anyone want a cat?


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I've never had a deer, but we've rescued plenty of critters - including one Sandhill Crane (with help from our local firemen). We've had 28 cats through our house, and eight of them - the wildest and most ill - still live here (the ill ones are well now!  ). I found a cat rescue that placed barn cats on Craig's List, and several people giving pet cats away, too - so, you might try that.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry Alyssa, I got distracted! :roll: Your dog, and the deer too, are beautiful!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Love that fawn!!! What a cutie!!!


----------

